# So, the New Nintendo..... Wii.



## Rane Longfox (Apr 28, 2006)

It's dirt cheap too, all you have to do is spend a penny...

A press release issued by Nintendo of Japan yesterday has confirmed the change in name of their next generation console, previously known as the Revolution. Nintendo's Chief of Marketing gave justification to the name change, as he did when the Dolphin hardware became the Gamecube ("Because Dolphins just aren't shaped like Cubes"): "The Revolution was a name implying chaos. We could just see parents hearing the name, and imagining Civil War, resulting in them saying to their kids "We don't want a Revolution in our household!" and you know, that's not really good for the image of the product. The new machine is about change, but it's a smooth change, to better things. The new name - Wii [pronounced 'Wee'] gives the impression of a fun console - we want the excitement of Wii to be so great you can't hold it in". One of his subordinates is quoted to have said "We've been planning it for a while now, but were going to keep it secret till E3. We tried to hold on till we got there, but we just couldn't keep it in: we had to let the Wii out".
A member of the marketing team for the European sales regions was kind enough to share with us some of the proposed poster slogans for giving people a sample of Wii:

"Nintendo Wii - everything else is ****."

"Nintendo - marking our territory with Wii."

"Nintendo Wii - You can't last without going for one!"

"Nintendo Wii - You gotta do what you gotta do."

"So much fun you can't hold it in!"

"Don't take the piss - Have a Wii!"

"Nintendo Wii - It's Number One!"

Nintendo's head of developer signing has announced that the japanese giant have signed a deal with EA Sports to produce an exclusive new range of Watersports titles for the new console, and the marketing division assure us that the name change will make certain the Microsoft and Sony don't wipe the floor with Wii!


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Apr 28, 2006)

hahahahhahahaahahahahahahhahaahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahhhahaa


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Apr 29, 2006)

It's a great name isn't it?

I hated it at first, but now it has comical value.

"Just popping to the shops for a Wii, mum"

I'm just imagining some of the games.

Super Monkey Ball Wii
Mario 3D Wii
or perhaps Wii love Katamari Damancy?

My, this is a childish thread isn't it


----------



## Rane Longfox (Apr 29, 2006)

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> My, this is a childish thread isn't it


Absolutely *giggles*

Mind you, you're right, I think they've really hit the nail on the head with Wii... Urm, I mean, Wii has really caught the popular imagination - people are laughing at Wii the world over.

No, OK, I give up, I can't help the terrible puns


----------



## Green (Apr 29, 2006)

Surely this is a joke, though? I mean, I thought it was a joke. But it seems to be  official. Nintendo can't be serious about changing from "Revolution" to "Urine". Can they?

I mean, seriously.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Apr 29, 2006)

If it's any consolation, the ii is considered good luck in Japan and (I think) actually can be used to mean the word good. So it's the Nintendo Good in Japan.

Nintendo don't really care how the rest of the world views it's products anyway. I bet at most they get 30% revenue from outside Japan.


----------

